# EZ Build Senior Project



## hhoult (Nov 17, 2011)

For his high school senior project my son built an EZ Build engine based on plans in the download section. We had a good time working together in the garage on it. I even let him pick the music sometimes - though I set the volume. I built this same engine about a year ago so he decided to build his twice the size so he could outdo me and show me how it's really done  

A big thank you to the folks that put the drawings and instructions together. He really wanted this to be his project. I showed him how to operate the machines, answered some questions and watched out of the corner of my eye. From there he followed the instructions and really did make this his engine.

Part way through he had to take some of the parts in to show that he was working on a project. The teacher was a bit skeptical about cutting up "scrap metal". Yesterday he did his final presentation and ran his engine off of canned air. She still wasn't exactly sure what it was supposed to do but evidently was impressed it was more that just a few chunks of metal.

Here is a video of his project running.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NZjHqHJbQ4&feature=g-all[/ame]


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed.

I really love it when youngsters show a real interest in what we get up to.

Given the right encouragement, you could have a very skilled young model maker on your hands.


John


----------



## steamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome hhoult! Thanks for the intro!

Send a congratulations along to your son for a job well done

Welcome to the forum!

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 17, 2011)

Double size nice looking engine. Got to build me one of them I reckon. Get him on another engine. wEc1
Brock


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

That's great! you should be very proud!


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 17, 2011)

H', wEc1 That is a wonderful accomplishment for you son. A clean, well fit engine that seems to run extremely well. Nice and slow as they should be, not blazing away at some frightful RPM that makes the action just a blur. Have your son read these posts so that he will be able to know how much we really appreciate the fruits of his labors. BRAVO! and keep up the attention to detail, it shows.  Thm:


BC1
Jim


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 17, 2011)

Thm: Very nicely done ! Great slow runner too. Congrats to both of you !!


----------



## danstir (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job. I really like the fly wheel.


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 17, 2011)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Given the right encouragement, you could have a very skilled young model maker on your hands.
> 
> 
> John



Shame the teacher didnt see it that way...



> The teacher was a bit skeptical about cutting up "scrap metal". Yesterday he did his final presentation and ran his engine off of canned air. She still wasn't exactly sure what it was supposed to do but evidently was impressed it was more that just a few chunks of metal.



I say well done to the lad...


----------



## Mosey (Nov 17, 2011)

You might consider helping that teacher along to a career better suited to her lack of understanding of a real accomplishment by your son. Congratulations to both of you. Encourage him to do more, of course.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

> she wasn't exactly sure what it was supposed to do



 :

Maybe he could attach a rubber hand to the flywheel, have her look real close at the fine craftsmanship and ask how many slaps per minute she would like.


----------



## warranator (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done to your son. .


----------



## Patrik (Nov 17, 2011)

Very well done!! Shame on that teacher...

Reminds me of a techer of mine, my friend and I built a working jet engine as a senior project. Our teacher didn't pay much interest in our project. Luckily some other teachers did and also called the local newspapers.  Tell him not to bother to much about the teacher.


----------



## black85vette (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job. Good looking and good runner. Love the 2x scale. Nice to know the design scales up and still works.  Thm:


----------



## hhoult (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments. My son just finished reading them and he liked KustomKB's idea of the rubber hand, though he wasn't sure his teacher would appreciate it. He was surprised by the number and I think proud of the comments all of you took time to share - thank you.

I included the teachers comments and reactions mainly because of the irony of how he used to respond when I would finish a model and coax the whole family into the garage to watch it run. The usual response was "What does it do". They had no idea what was involved in making that happen.

Not to wax too philosophical but I think he now understands, I only wish more people had the opportunity to experience that sense of accomplishment and excitement. It also gives him an appreciation that things don't just appear on the store shelf, people create and make things. He has an older car that we have had to work on - new clutch, brakes, etc. Creating and repairing things with your owns hands increases confidence and helps build the sense of self-reliance. Not to mention is rewarding and a lot of fun...usually 

Thanks again


----------



## steamer (Nov 18, 2011)

Hhoult

As far as the teacher is concerned.  This group is comprised of all walks and times of life...and numbers in the 6000 range.

Industrious problem solving is something that ANY one who calls themselves a teacher should be encouraging and fostering from their students.

As Patrik stated above....if she doesn't get it...your talking to the wrong teacher!

Dave ( aka steamer)


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 18, 2011)

> The usual response was "What does it do". They had no idea what was involved in making that happen.



When I hear "Well, what does it do" or "You have too much time on your hands"

I usually respond with "Well what does your television do for you" or "How many hours of TV did you watch last week"

It usually gives them pause for thought.



> Creating and repairing things with your owns hands increases confidence and helps build the sense of self-reliance. Not to mention is rewarding and a lot of fun



Well said!


----------



## navigator (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good and I love the sound. Is it painted or anodized?  ;D


----------



## black85vette (Nov 30, 2011)

hhoult  said:
			
		

> Creating and repairing things with your owns hands increases confidence and helps build the sense of self-reliance. Not to mention is rewarding and a lot of fun...usually



You both might enjoy reading "Shop Class as Soulcraft: An Inquiry Into the Value of Work".  I found it an easy read and interesting.


----------



## hhoult (Dec 1, 2011)

Navigator - It's Krylon spray paint

black85vette - Thanks for the recommendation on the book. I finished my current book on the way into work this morning so I headed to the bookstore at lunch and picked it up. Really enjoying it so far, it's very insightful. I also picked up "The Steam Donkey Engine" by William Harris


----------

